# Painting trim



## UTCandy112 (Apr 29, 2007)

My dad gave me his 55 aquarium and it has the wood trim on it. I want to switch it to black. What would be the best paint to use? I was reading and ppl use expoxy paint for items inside. But this is outside, but could possibly have water touch it that goes in the aquarium at some point.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I would still use the epoxy paint for the trim. Even though the trim doesn't "contact" the water the humidity is really high and the epoxy pant is going to the best bet for sealing the wood from both the water damage and to keep in anything that the wood might leech out that might not be good for your fish.


----------



## GW (May 25, 2007)

Is this the "Simulated Wood Grain" trim or real wood?


----------

